# Backpack



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I want to get a pack for Nash. It would just be for walks and short (1-3 hours) hikes in local parks. I was looking at the Ruff Wear Approach and the Wolf Packs Reflector. Any comments on either? Or suggestions on other packs? Thanks.

The approach









The Reflector


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have the Approach, and I love it. Very well made, and easy to fit. For my 80/82 pound boy Keefer I use the medium size. There's quite a bit of overlap between sizes, so it's best to use the smallest size that will fit unless you need the added capacity of the larger bags.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Nash is around 65 pounds I think (I'd have to look). I was thinking I would get the small for him if I went with the approach. I don't want a ton of weight on him, just something for him "to do" while on walks and hikes.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you are planning to use the pack primarily for short hikes (less than 3 hours) at your local park, you may be better off getting a set of saddle bags (Wolfpacks makes nice ones) instead of a full-sized pack, unless you are planning to use the pack for serious weight carrying for added exercise.

The RuffWear packs are really designed for people who are serious hikers and take their dogs on extended day hikes (10+ miles) or long hikes of a weekend or more. Their saddle bags are VERY roomy, designed to carry a lot of equipment packed in tight, rather than carry a few small things.

Both the Wolfpacks and RuffWear packs are great quality. 

It's very important to get the sizing right with both. Wolfpacks' people are great about getting you the right fix if you talk to them on the phone and have your dog's measurements ready - it's almost like getting a custom fitting pack. With RuffWear, definitely try the pack on if you have a store near you that carries them. Sizes overlap and sometimes you get a better fit with the smaller of the sizes. 

If you're looking for light carrying (nothing heavy), and don't want to spend an arm and a leg, check out the Kelty K-9 Chuckwagon. Very good quality and just under $50.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have the Wolfpacks Saddlebag. I like it because it is much smaller in size and capacity than most dog packs. However I have had a lot of trouble getting it to stay properly balanced. If the load is not totally equal on both sides it will start to slip and lean towards one side. Apart from that I like it for short hikes or when they're not carrying much weight.

Here is a photo of Bianca wearing it:











I also have a Ruffwear pack, the Palisades pack. It is very well made and it is easier to balance, plus I like that it uses a non-restrictive harness. The Wolfpack Saddlebag uses a restrictive harness, meaning there is a strap which goes across the front of the dog's chest. This causes restriction of their shoulder movement and can alter their gait or cause the saddlebags to sway a lot when moving. It shouldn't be a problem for shorter hikes or with a light load however. The non-restrictive types look like a Y from in front of the dog, and this allows freedom of shoulder movement because there is no strap going across the shoulders.

Whatever pack you get, make sure to go by your dog's actual measurements rather than size suggestions the company gives to make sure it fits properly.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to get a pack that I can eventually use on longer hikes. But for now it would be used for walks and short hikes in the parks. I want one that's "big enough" but not huge . . . so like if I went on a day hike he could carry some supplies/water, but also small enough to use on daily walks with some weight in it. No stores around me carry any good packs, so I have to order online. I was thinking of something where he could carry around 10 pounds or so.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

not the best pic but i got this one from Sierra trading post for a mid sized male








they have alot of reasonably priced dog packs and accesories


----------

